# doppelter LAN-Anschluss sinvoll?



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage: das Board meines Vaters(Gigabyte X48 Ds5) hat 2x Gigabyte Lan Anschlüsse und da wollte ich fragen, ob es was bringt, wenn er sich mit 2 LANkabeln an seinem Router/Switch anstepselt! Hat er dann die doppelte Anbindung an das Netzwerk?

Oder sind die Ports nur sinvoll, wenn er sich sozusagen an 2 Netzwerke verbinden will?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## JOJO (18. Juni 2009)

Keine Geschwindigkeitserhöhung durch 2 Ports. Ausprobieren solltet ihr jedoch einmal beide Ports mit einem Lan Kabel, die Schnittstellen sind mitunter unterschiedlich schnell!

Beide Ports können sowohl für das gemeine Haus und Hof Netzwerk genutzt werden, bzw. für Lan Partys.

Oder aber, der eine Port für den Router/ Internet, der andere für das Hausnetzwerk.


----------



## majorguns (18. Juni 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte ich fragen, ob es was bringt, wenn er sich mit 2 LANkabeln an seinem Router/Switch anstepselt! Hat er dann die doppelte Anbindung an das Netzwerk?
> Danke für die Hilfe


Das bringt nichts, da die maximale Geschwindigkeit des Routers / Switches wohl nur 100Mbit (max. wohl 1000Mbit) ist.
Es würde z.B. was bringen wenn du auf ner Lan bist und nur ein 100Mbit Switch vorhanden ist dann könntest du mit deinen PC mit dem zweitem Port an einen anderen Rechner welcher ebenfalls zwei 1000Mbit Ports hat direkt verbinden und der datenaustausch zwischen DIESEN beiden wäre erheblich schneller, ohne auf das "normale" Netzwerk "verzichten" zu müssen.


----------



## pc-samurai (18. Juni 2009)

Du könntest die Beiden Ports mit einer Netzwerkbrücke verbinden und per Internet Freigabe allen anderen Nutzern die Möglichkeit geben auch ins Internet zu kommen.
(Aber ihr habt doch einen Router!!!)
Also wie JOJO sagte, ausprobieren, welcher von Beiden schneller ist, aber bei X48 DS5 sind beide gleich schnell soweit ich weiß!!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2009)

Alles klar! Hab ich mir ja schon fast gedacht
Danke für die Bestätigung
MFG


----------



## dot (18. Juni 2009)

Man koennte wohl eigene Dienste (FTP, HTTP, ...) an die einzelnen IPs der zwei Netzwerkkarten binden, aber das wuerde nur etwas im Serverbetrieb bringen, sprich dir als Nutzer der von Anderen PCs Daten bezieht bringt es nichts. Dafuer wuerdest du vermutlich andere Hard- und Software benoetigen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2009)

außerdem is fraglich, ob man überhaupt von einem größeren speed profitieren würde. gbit-LAN is ja schon mehr, als eine gute standardfestplatte bringt, d.h. die Daten können gar nicht so schnell von der "host"platte gelesen werden, wie sie versendet werden könnten... ^^


----------



## uuodan (19. Juni 2009)

Du sendest aber auch immer einen Overhead und geügend andere Daten mit, von daher wäre das nicht so tragisch.


----------

